# What are these and how do I get rid of these?



## rangersfan20005 (Oct 13, 2021)

I seeded my lawn after killing it and then dethatched, scarify, peat moss, Scott's with mesotrione and had some TTTF germinating about 5-7 days in. Today I went out at 7 pm and saw these type of bugs in the germinating grass with like 10+ in 3 to 4 different areas with some type of bug with wings around it as well. My first instinct was to water it and that did nothing to them, but it went away after 5-10 minutes. I did just water them at 5 pm.

What are these bugs and why are they appearing? Will my new grass do well or do I need to kill these before it ruins all my progress? I'm in zone 5b in Maine.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Can you take pictures when it is not so wet and shiny?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Or use the "zoom" feature on your phone to snap a sharp, clear closeup of one insect, from several angles on some type flat background (sheet of paper, piece of cardboard, etc)?


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

it is hard to say, but they appear to be ants, but I think I see one with wings, which might indicate termites.


----------

